# Lovely news !



## Cath68 (May 29, 2005)

Hi ladies,
Just wanted to share my lovely news with all the Clomid ladies....... Well, i've got PCOS and have been on 50 mg of Clomid for 9 months. The next month ( no Clomid) I got a   ! I've been for my second scan today and i'm 8 weeks 3 days but trying my best to keep calm, as I know it's such early days. 
Just wanted to share it with you all. 

 to everyone.

Catherine


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS on your 

Fantastic news  

love 
suzie xx


----------



## Vikster (Oct 11, 2005)

Thats great news.  Congratulations!


----------



## honeypot31 (Mar 8, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!       

Take care, L.xx


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

Heyyy - well done, that's great news


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Great news Cath,  . Take care of you both and enjoy it.

xxxx


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

Thats great news.  Congratulations! 

love baby whisper


----------



## travelgirl (Jan 8, 2006)

Wow great news hun, I'm on month 6 of 50mg clomid and you give me hope!!!!!


----------



## *Rach* (Jun 27, 2005)

Congratulations Cath - Glad your scan went ok

Take Care

*Rach*


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Take care
Natasha


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Great news!! another clomid chick bfp!!  

take care of yourself and little bean


S
xx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Ahhh that is great news I am so pleased for you - it gives hope to us all too.
Glad the scan was all ok, take it easy now....

MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS!!!               

Take care,  Jo x


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

congratulations cath, thats wonderful news and gives hope to us longtimers on Clomid!

Wishing you a healthy happy pregnancy.

Hugs

Witchie poo cat


----------



## Stina (May 20, 2004)

Congratulations, hoping you have a happy and healthy pregnancy.


----------

